
Ask HN: Who is genuinely shocked at the Facebook/Cambridge Analytica situation? - imcoconut
There have been a great many discussions recently on HN and in the media and greater internet at large.<p>I generally assume that the HN crowd is among the more tech literate on the web. So I&#x27;m just curious whether or not you were genuinely surprised at the recent revelations?
======
noemit
What shocked me is how useless data is. Even with all that user data, they
still use Ukrainian girls to win elections.

